# A Great Salad Dressing



## gary s (May 11, 2017)

I love Salad, all types and kinds, I had picked a nice fresh batch of Lettuce and Veggies from the garden and was wanting something other than our usual dressings.

I remembered Bearcarver's post on Hot bacon Dressing so I thought I would give it a try.

Note: (Anything with Bacon has to be good)

Here is the link to his recipe    *Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)*

Got my bacon going













IMG_20170510_174407_898.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 11, 2017






Other ingredients mixed and waiting to be added to the bacon grease













IMG_20170510_174415_383.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 11, 2017






And ---  My Salad   Mmmmm   This stuff is great













IMG_20170510_182750_818.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 11, 2017






Thanks for looking and thank you Bear for the recipe


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2017)

Looks Great, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the Shout out on my recipe. I just had some of that for lunch yesterday, instead of my usual "French" Dressing.

Like most good Dutchmen, I've been eating that Hot Bacon Dressing since before I was a Teenager.

I even order it in Restaurants (Theirs aren't as good---Too Thin, and not enough Bacon!!).







    for a Texan trying a Pennsylvania Dutch Treat !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (May 11, 2017)

Thanks John.

I my life I have worked all over The U S and other parts of the world. Always kept my mind open and would try anything at least once,

Problem is "I Like Most Everything" !!!

But this is a really good dressing, It will be made often around here. (Had some more for Lunch today)

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 11, 2017)

Yuper for sure a good dressing and that bear knows. We also make one that is wilted lettuce with vinegar a nd bacon and you pour it hot over the lettuce hence the wilted part.

I try most things twice just to make sure I didn't like it the first time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for keeping the bear ideas going.

Warren


----------



## bluewhisper (May 11, 2017)

My mom would make a wilted lettuce salad like that.


----------



## joe black (May 11, 2017)

Man,  that sounds and looks really good.  What is the actual flavor profile?  Several of the better restaurants in town serve a "honey-mustard with hot bacon" as their house dressing.  It's really good, but I can't imagine that it would have anywhere near the same flavor since there's no honey and no mustard in Bears recipe.

Thanks for sharing.    :points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for bumping this up Gary. Been thinking about it. I like to use spinach, thinly sliced onion, dried cranberries and chopped pecans. Then pour this over while hot. Good stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2017)

Joe Black said:


> Man, that sounds and looks really good. What is the actual flavor profile? Several of the better restaurants in town serve a "honey-mustard with hot bacon" as their house dressing. It's really good, but I can't imagine that it would have anywhere near the same flavor since there's no honey and no mustard in Bears recipe.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I would say the tastes you get is mostly Bacon, A little Vinegar in the background, and a Slight sweetness.

I never notice the Sweet myself, but any of it can be adjusted to your flavor.

Actually That Sweetness is there because this is the original recipe of Bacon Dressing that was used on Endive, and if you ever had Endive you know how Bitter it is. (And also used on Dandelion leaves in a salad.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 12, 2017)

Man am I ever glad you posted this Gary.  I missed John's original post on the dressing but after seeing your post with that delicious salad I checked out John's original.  

I'm going to try this out this weekend--I'm really tired of store bought dressings.

POINTS!!!

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2017)

Looks & sounds like a great dressing recipe!

Your salad looks darn good too!

Al


----------

